# Spoolsv.exe - Application error



## Hobo_Online

Anyone out there please help me....

One of my clients is printing to an network printer, Panasonic DMS 1820E, 
however recently the following error keeps poping up when ever she tries
to print:

Spoolsv.exe - Application error

The instruction at "0X00FE500" referenced memory at "0X00FE5000". The memory could not be 
"written".

Click on OK to terminate the program
Click on CANCEL to debug the program

Since this happened I have: Installed new drivers, replaced the spoolsv.exe app, changed security settings on the printer for the user and as of today FORMATTED the computer, but to no avail I still get the same error whenever I try to print. I have noticed that the "error" appears most likely when I access a share folder on my network. I have deleted the folder and re-created it but still had no luck.

Thank You to anyone whom will help me.

Hobnline
:sigh:


----------



## jflan

Make sure that Spooling Service is on.

I'm not familiar with this machine, but it could be a setting that needs to be changed.
Go to your Advanced Settings.
Take note of how you found all the settings and change one at a time.
Check functionality.

Here's a screenshot of my Canon's Advanced Settings for reference :


----------



## Hobo_Online

I have changed the settings under my advanced tab to the follwing option

- Print directly to the printer - 

and it seems to have solved the issue, so far we have been printing the whole day and no error.

Thanx


----------



## jflan

Cool.
Fingers crossed and tongue against left cheek :smile:


----------



## VLB

A-HA! I have the same issue!! (I was wondering where to post my problem.)

Spoolsv.exe - Application error

The instruction at "0X00FE500" referenced memory at "0X00FE5000". The memory could not be "written".

Click on OK to terminate the program
Click on CANCEL to debug the program

It started yesterday. I was creating a map in Google, clicked print and all hell broke loose. I no longer have any of my printers listed, can't add printers, can't use Word or Publisher because it hangs up, can't open Adobe files because they hang up. 

I've restored my system back to August 1st. Didn't help.

HELP!!!!!!!!!!!!









P.S. I know enough about computers to be dangerous. :4-dontkno


----------



## VLB

*UPDATE: * I think I may have solved my problem. 

I found the following at http://www.windowsnetworking.com/kbase/WindowsTips/Windows2000/AdminTips/TroubleShooting/Spoolsv.exegenerateserrors.html

_You will find that the Spooler service has stopped. Restarting it does not clear the problem. I strongly suggest delete all files in the SYSTEM32\SPOOL\PRINTERS folder. In many cases, this resolves the problem. _

I tried it and everything seems to be working again. <Fingers crossed>

Just wanted to share this in case anyone else runs into the same issue.


----------



## Hobo_Online

I have restored my printer settings back to "normal" and deleted all files in the SYSTEM32\SPOOL\PRINTERS folder.

Just like to say that doing so also worked in solving the "memory" issue!

Thank ppl


----------



## pogi05

One of our employees is having the same problem. Except he gets a 'memory could not be "read"' error instead of written. 

Also, I've already checked his \spool\printers directory and it is empty, and I even ran the cleanspl.exe utility and the error still pops up when I restart his computer.

Any ideas?

Thanks 
Chris


----------



## atif4u

I am getting the eror in winws server 2003 . Please help me


----------

